
BlackBerry may consider exiting handsets - uladzislau
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/blackberry-may-consider-exiting-handsets-eyes-investments-ceo/article17911564/
======
mariuolo
Sorry, but what else is left if they ditch phones?

~~~
boondox
Software/Services.

Besides, they're not going to dump the phones. The reporters misquoted Chen:
[http://blogs.blackberry.com/2014/04/not-leaving-
handsets/](http://blogs.blackberry.com/2014/04/not-leaving-handsets/)

